# Have a question about 3 wheel motion



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

What are the chains for. I see people cars when there locked up in the rear they have chains linked to body and to the rear axle. I heard someone said its for 3 wheel is this true. 

I have a 87 Cutlass with 2 pumps 8 batteries. I want my car to do a stand still three off the switch, how do I do this. My batteries are straight across the trunk towards the rear of the trunk. What do I need to do for my car to do a stand still 3. Any suggestions would be appreciated....


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

It's about leverage. Forget about the front of the car and think about what's going on in the rear first. For example, if you have an 8" chain and 12" cylinders, the car rises as normal up to he 8" mark. Once you hit 8" the chain stops the car. Therefore, as the cylinder in one corner keeps extending, the "shorter" chain causes the other wheel to pull into the wheel well.
Try it for yourself, place your arm on the table in front of you. Place the opposite hand a couple inches above your forearm. Raise your forearm straight up until it touches your hand. Now continue raising your elbow... the other hand goes down towards the table.
On a car, this leverage (or cantilever) is what makes the front corner rise even higher. But first, you should be able to make your car three without the chain-bridge. Chain-bridges should really only be used to make an existing 3-wheel higher.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Jul 14 2004, 06:18 AM
> *It's about leverage. Forget about the front of the car and think about what's going on in the rear first. For example, if you have an 8" chain and 12" cylinders, the car rises as normal up to he 8" mark. Once you hit 8" the chain stops the car. Therefore, as the cylinder in one corner keeps extending, the "shorter" chain causes the other wheel to pull into the wheel well.
> Try it for yourself, place your arm on the table in front of you. Place the opposite hand a couple inches above your forearm. Raise your forearm straight up until it touches your hand. Now continue raising your elbow... the other hand goes down towards the table.
> On a car, this leverage (or cantilever) is what makes the front corner rise even higher. But first, you should be able to make your car three without the chain-bridge. Chain-bridges should really only be used to make an existing 3-wheel higher.*


  so if u could lock up a full 12" in the rear (before the chain) then after the chain u can only lock up 8"?(assuming its 8"s like u said)


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 14 2004, 10:07 PM
> *so if u could lock up a full 12" in the rear (before the chain) then after the chain u can only lock up 8"?(assuming its 8"s like u said)*


 yes......

you may also have seen chains that are just travel limiting chains which have no effect on a three.

as Bouncin says tho, you should build to get a standing three first then bridge to get a better one. getting a three by a bridge alone will put HUGE stress on your components. basically you are building a see-saw [teeter-totter] balance on a front and a back wheel so all you need is enough weight [assuming you have the travel in the suspension] to counterblance your front weight


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

OK let say I don't want to use chains. I 've seen cars with the exact same set up as me hittin standin still 3 with no chains. In what ways can you do it . Some say I have to take my front sway bars off and others say you don't and by taking then front sway bars off you have a nasty ride. Could it be my coils because I have just about a full stack in the rear. I'm itching to do a stand still 3 so can anybody tell me how that doesn't have to do with chains.

Here's my setup: 4 switches 2 pumps 4 dumps 8 batts straight across trunk.


----------



## eurolifted (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jhawk86_@Jul 14 2004, 02:12 PM
> *OK let say I don't want to use chains. I 've seen cars with the exact same set up as me hittin standin still 3 with no chains. In what ways can you do it . Some say I have to take my front sway bars off and others say you don't and by taking then front sway bars off you have a nasty ride. Could it be my coils because I have just about a full stack in the rear. I'm itching to do a stand still 3 so can anybody tell me how that doesn't have to do with chains.
> 
> Here's my setup: 4 switches 2 pumps 4 dumps 8 batts straight across trunk.*


 pm'd you so we can talk


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jhawk86_@Jul 14 2004, 04:12 PM
> *OK let say I don't want to use chains. I 've seen cars with the exact same set up as me hittin standin still 3 with no chains. In what ways can you do it . Some say I have to take my front sway bars off and others say you don't and by taking then front sway bars off you have a nasty ride. Could it be my coils because I have just about a full stack in the rear. I'm itching to do a stand still 3 so can anybody tell me how that doesn't have to do with chains.
> 
> Here's my setup: 4 switches 2 pumps 4 dumps 8 batts straight across trunk.*


 No, a chain-bridge ISN'T necessary to do a standing-3. Like I said it should only be used to ENHANCE a standing-3. Front sway bars don't affect a standing-3, but the rear one would.

And what size spring and cylinders do you have in the rear.


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have 3 ton spring in rear and I have 14' strokes


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

your gonna need more switches i think


----------



## GRASS HOPPER (Jun 25, 2004)

My 83 wont staind 3 either and I have 3 pumps 4dumps 10 swiths 12" coilovers


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> *hopper_ali
> 
> Posted: Jul 14 2004, 02:57 PM
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> your gonna need more switches i think *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jhawk86_@Jul 14 2004, 05:33 PM
> *I have 3 ton spring in rear and I have 14' strokes*


 With 14's on 3-tons and 8 batteries in the back of the trunk, you should be able to 3. Do you have a rear sway bar connected?


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

Nope, but I still have on the front sway bars. I've seen Cutts with the same setup as me with no chains and with the front sway bars on standin 3's and I'm like what the f**K homie what's the deal with my shit. So what can I do I really don't want to use a chain and I can't afford another pump right now. My car sits a little lower than stock height so could my coils be to long and not allowing the car to go down far enough??? I don't know I'm just guessing and shit but can you experts help...Thanks


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Never even thought to ask, are you saying it sits a little lower then stock heigh when its dumped?

If so, i think that would be your problem right there.


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah homie, it sits just under stock height. When I got it switched out they didn't cut my coils short enough. 

So is my coils too long ??? Or is it something else to...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRASS HOPPER_@Jul 14 2004, 02:59 PM
> *My 83 wont staind 3 either and I have 3 pumps 4dumps 10 swiths 12" coilovers*


 what u need to do is when the car is dropped lift the frnt up all the way and pick either back corner switches u do have 2 pumps to rear right


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Nothing is going to help him if he lifts one corner and the other corners is dumped but still at stock height. Just get under there with an angle grinder and cut that shit off homie. 1 wrap at a time..

What is the point of juicing the ride if you cant lay out?!


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Jul 15 2004, 03:46 AM
> *Never even thought to ask, are you saying it sits a little lower then stock heigh when its dumped?
> 
> If so, i think that would be your problem right there.*


 You're right. I didn't think to ask either. Hell, I'm thinking, "Eight batteries? His shit must be laid."

Mr. Continental here is right. You may just need to bring the car down some... especially the rear.
And to answer your other question again, NO, the front sway bar does not affect 3-wheel motion.


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

How many turns you guys suggest...I like the stiff ride so am I going to have a looser ride if I cut them too short...what's good enough ?


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

its been a long time but i think my regal has either 3 or 4 wraps on the coils in the rear I have 12" cylinders with a chain bridge 3 wheels likes 22" If your concerned about the noise the chains make put that black shit that we call flex loom on it


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

Nah I just don't care for the look.....Man I've seen Cutts with no chains homie and they standin pretty high to . Thay's the look I want. If I have to I will put the chain bridge though.

Yo Tufly, how many pumps you runnin ?


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

4 pump 8 batteries


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Actually the shorter the coil gets, the stiffer the ride gets.

cutting them changes the spring rate.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Jul 15 2004, 09:57 PM
> *Actually the shorter the coil gets, the stiffer the ride gets.
> 
> cutting them changes the spring rate.*


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

i'm running 8 batteries 2 pumps 16's in the rear and she stands 3,
only thing I can think is like everyone else is saying, to many turns on your coils. also are you turning your front tires in the direction of the 3 wheel " the front tire that is raising"? might help on the 3


----------

